# Fillet knife and Sharpener



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

I am sick of continually sharpening crappy fillet knifes and my old victorinox resembles a skewer now rather than a knife (I have had it for so long) and I just lost my diamond steel. Looking at purchasing a knife and a decent sharpener to replace these items.

Just wondering what everyone uses and whether they are happy with the results.

Cheers,

FW


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

About 4 years ago I bought an F. Dick (seriously) Ergogrip knife and love it to bits. Great german steel and holds a mean edge. I've used it to fillet everything from garfish to snapper. I think mine was about $40, and similar to the one in the link below. I give it a touch up every now and again with one of those $20 diamond hones from tackleworld.

http://www.everten.com.au/product/F-Dic ... ogrip.html


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

The best sharpener I have ever found is the Furi Tech Edge, recommended to me by another fisherman. Fast and simple to use, so now all my knives are razor sharp for a change, and no more messing around with a stone or trying to get the correct angle!
http://www.furitechnics.com.au/faq_sharpening_usa.html
Make sure ya check out the video too.









For knives I think the Germans are way ahead, and Henckels/Zwilling would have to be one of the best names around:
http://www.zwilling.com/en-WW/Product-R ... erien.html









Another great addition to any fisherman's arsenal is an old bone handled butter knife. These take an edge really well, and make great filletting/butterflying knives, especially for species like garfish.


----------



## robbiew (Jul 27, 2008)

Have to agree with the old bone handle knife. You use to get them at junk markets for a dollar or two.Rule 1 Sheffield steel is best, some brands are better than others.Geo. Wolstenholm and son,harrisson fischer and co,Frank cobb and co are all good. All are quite flexible and hold a good edge.I have removed the bone handles and added a wooden grip. If you decide to take some width off the blade grind from the thicker side, this adds flexibility and still hold s the edge.Do not let the steel become hot when grinding as you will lose the temper.If you lose this the blade will not hold an edge and you will lose yours. Cheers Rob


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Old bone handle butter knives.
Easy to sharped and hold a very good edge.
Easy top find at weekend markets and 2nd hand stores. Usually go for less than $2 a knife.


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

Ranger said:


> The best sharpener I have ever found is the Furi Tech Edge, recommended to me by another fisherman. Fast and simple to use, so now all my knives are razor sharp for a change, and no more messing around with a stone or trying to get the correct angle!


I have one of these too and they're good, but I find giving the knife a touch up with an F. Dick steel after its been through the tech edge makes it unbelievably sharp.

Little and often is the key, don't let your knife go blunt before re-sharpening. (just watch a butcher, sharpens the knife after every 3 or 4 cuts :shock: )


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm with squidder.I can vouch for the F.Dick knives as I used them for 10 yrs whilst working in abbatoirs.If you know someone who works in an abbatoir you could get them to buy you one as they get them fairly cheap.The boning knife would be best for filleting etc.Diamond tip sharpening steels are also great .SNAPPERZ


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Ranger said:


> For knives I think the Germans are way ahead, and Henckels/Zwilling would have to be one of the best names around:
> http://www.zwilling.com/en-WW/Product-R ... erien.html


 I have now been using one of these for around 18 months. The best fillet knife I have owned and I have always spent the money on good blades. Give it a regular couple of swipes touch up with a diamond stone and it is always seriously sharp. I paid around the $150 mark for it so it was good value for money in my opinion.

Scott


----------



## ValentinBode (2 mo ago)

Ranger said:


> The best sharpener I have ever found is the Furi Tech Edge, recommended to me by another fisherman. Fast and simple to use, so now all my knives are razor sharp for a change, and no more messing around with a stone or trying to get the correct angle!
> http://www.furitechnics.com.au/faq_sharpening_usa.html
> Make sure ya check out the video too.
> 
> ...


Whats the best and easiest way to sharpen a fillet knife??? I have the Rapala 4in knife for perch and it came with a sharpener but the edge don't last. Been considering the lasky type but not sure how much trouble it is... Any Help Please...


----------

